# Need Denon amp repaired, anyone know?



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a Denon home theater receiver I need some fixin on. If anyone knows anyone that has a good rep please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Contact Denon, they will have authorized repairs facility near you for sure.... That's the best bet, that way you have factory trained techs, and OEM replacement parts.

Best of luck!


----------

